# FM/CFS/ME Resources Survey



## 21107 (Mar 5, 2007)

Good Morning Members,FM/CFS/ME Resources is conducting a survey into FM, CFS/ME. We're working to solve the FM/CFS/ME puzzle by investigating these diseases in their entirety. Our goal is to find a cause, which will point to a cure, thereby eradicating these illnesses completely. In the past our survey has resided on our old server (at bravenet), however, I'm excited to announce the survey is on our own server now. If you've already taken the survey, you have my deepest thanks. For those of you yet to take it, we invite you to take our survey today. Survey URL: http://fmcfsme.d-3systems.com/survey.phpBest Wishes,Misty Roberts







Patient & Founder FM/CFS/ME Resourceshttp://fmcfsme.d-3systems.com/


----------

